# Equitation Over Fences



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

bump


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

It's a bit hard to see due to the quality, but there's just a couple things I think you could change. It looks like your leg is sliding back a couple inches, especially when you come around the turns. Try keeping your leg under your a tad more, so it's right at the girth. You can also see this on the first jump- your leg was a little too far behind you so when you came into two point over the jump your pushed your weight behind you, rather than extending your leg. The other thing I saw, was a few of the jumps didn't really look super smooth. Your position looked good, but it almost seems like you came a little to close to the jump. Working on shortening and lengthening your horse's stride should help you be able to get your striding more precise so the jumps flow a little better. Overall, you look like a phenomenal rider with a nice base. Your horse is absolutely beautiful by the way 

Oh, and this is a really stupid question, but how did he zoom in the video? I just got an iPhone 4 a couple days ago, and I can only zoom in on pictures. Is there something I'm missing?? :|


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

hflmusicislife said:


> It's a bit hard to see due to the quality, but there's just a couple things I think you could change. It looks like your leg is sliding back a couple inches, especially when you come around the turns. Try keeping your leg under your a tad more, so it's right at the girth. You can also see this on the first jump- your leg was a little too far behind you so when you came into two point over the jump your pushed your weight behind you, rather than extending your leg. The other thing I saw, was a few of the jumps didn't really look super smooth. Your position looked good, but it almost seems like you came a little to close to the jump. Working on shortening and lengthening your horse's stride should help you be able to get your striding more precise so the jumps flow a little better. Overall, you look like a phenomenal rider with a nice base. Your horse is absolutely beautiful by the way
> 
> Oh, and this is a really stupid question, but how did he zoom in the video? I just got an iPhone 4 a couple days ago, and I can only zoom in on pictures. Is there something I'm missing?? :|


I get a lot of comments about my leg moving in videos, but my leg does not move. My trainer is a complete eq freak and takes off our stirrups if he sees it move over fences or around corners, no joke! I'm going to buy the flip so its more clear Thanks for the nice compliments though!

And i downloaded the free app called video zoom! Works really well, not so sure about the actual quality, but it zooms well!


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

The video is too shaky for me to tell what's going on. Your horse, though, has a ginormous stride and really long legs! Lol


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Hmm... I might have to download that! Thanks 

And I know what you mean. I have the opposite problem. People always tell me my leg doesn't budge, but I can SEE it moving when I ride! Hahah


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

GeminiJumper said:


> The video is too shaky for me to tell what's going on. Your horse, though, has a ginormous stride and really long legs! Lol


Haha hes 17.3! AQHA is supposed to like the longer strided horses


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 6, 2011)

I think that the quality of the film isn't bad at all for an iPhone!!

Your horse is lovely and I bet his canter is really comfortable to sit to!
He obviously knows his job, and I think that you have a good position.

Just a couple of things that I would suggest if you were my student:
* you seem to lose impulsion during turns. This happens to a lot of people. Your horse is big and you need to try to encourage him to keep the cadence and impulsion so that each jump is approached correctly and the action smooth.

* You got caught out at the last jump - but well sat! Often, us show jumpers seem to forget that only the horse jumps, not us! Just wait for the jump to come. Sit quietly, leg on, guide your horse and let him get on with it. At that height he will work out the strides for himself, you don't have to worry about it!

As I said before, the horse knows what he's doing and you did a great job!!


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

Yoshi said:


> I think that the quality of the film isn't bad at all for an iPhone!!
> 
> Your horse is lovely and I bet his canter is really comfortable to sit to!
> He obviously knows his job, and I think that you have a good position.
> ...


Thanks so much! I really appreciate it!!

And yeah, I was trying so hard just to nail my spots and keep him bridled so he doesn't tick a rail (which he does quite often if I don't ride to every jump and keep him bridled and paying attention, he has a case of ADD I swear!). I was going a little too slow and realized it at that last line, but luckily, he saved my butt and lengthened his stride! That's the good thing about having such a big stride!

I think I'll post my not-so-good working hunter round, and my jumper round for some further footage of my day

And possibly my horrendous hunt seat equitation go.. Just thinking about that pattern makes me want to smack myself for practicing it so much.. UGH!


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 6, 2011)

The trouble with jumping is that we tend to want to go at a reasonable pace so as to get everything right, when in fact the horse needs impulsion to keep going!

He's an honest boy - lovely!


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

Yoshi said:


> The trouble with jumping is that we tend to want to go at a reasonable pace so as to get everything right, when in fact the horse needs impulsion to keep going!
> 
> He's an honest boy - lovely!


Thanks so much! You can tell how I totally lost my focus in my working hunter video.. I got too impatient on like 3 jumps -.- UGH! Oh well, we managed to get 3rd under one and second to last under the other! Haha I'm also going to put up the rail work for my hunt seat equitation... you can critique that too!

Thank you all so much for your time and opinions!


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

Bump
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I agree with the lack of impulsion through the corners. I know a lot of riders use the corners to bring their horses back and rebalance, but riding forward usually creates a better flow and striding. I love your horse, he stays in frame and all throughout the whole course, very pretty picture. 

My only critique is what was already said. It looked like you jumped up a few times ahead of him. It almost looked like you were trying to lift him up on the last one. lol. The course was very nice though.


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

MudPaint said:


> I agree with the lack of impulsion through the corners. I know a lot of riders use the corners to bring their horses back and rebalance, but riding forward usually creates a better flow and striding. I love your horse, he stays in frame and all throughout the whole course, very pretty picture.
> 
> My only critique is what was already said. It looked like you jumped up a few times ahead of him. It almost looked like you were trying to lift him up on the last one. lol. The course was very nice though.


Thank you! I have been working so hard with him to keep him in frame and balanced.. You have no idea! I'm definitely working on keeping my impulsion throughout the whole course. And the last one was just big, I made sure I didn't lift him over it that was a past problem!

Thank you so much! I really appreciate it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cosmomomo (Aug 10, 2010)

I reallyyyyyyyyyyyyy like your horse


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

cosmomomo said:


> I reallyyyyyyyyyyyyy like your horse


Thanks so much!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm going to post all of my goes from this weekend.. The good, the bad, and the horrible!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

Bump
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

Bumppp!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 6, 2011)

looking forwards to your links!


----------

